# bait cast rod and reel



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

anyone wanna recomend me a bass pro reel. they have a lot of reels on there site and i dont know which one to pick. i chose the bass pro brand cause they are easy to replace if they tear up. id like to stay around 80 bucks if possible also id like to find a 7 foot rod thats med/hev or hev would like to find something reasonable in price thats a good rod. what do you guys think?


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i have 3 BPS extremes. i love each of them...im also getting a used one in the mail soon. price is good...save 20 bucks when they go on sale. as far as rods...well i have 2 extremes that i picked up from here...roughly i think they were 8 years old...great rods. so i reccomend the extreme rods. i have heard nothing but good things about the carbon lights as well. if you want shoot me a PM with your number, your more than welcome to come and try them out. oh almost forgot the BPS graphite series isnt too shabby i have a 6'6" Med/Hvy spinning rod and a 6'6" or 7' Med Hvy casting for jigs.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Pro qualifer reel is the best BPS has i have 8 of them.NO problem with any of them super smooth,cast really far even light baits,good braking system.They're on sale right now too until 1/2/12 for $89.99.For a rod in BPS brand I like the bionic blades but they're around 100 bucks!For a cheaper rod that is really good look at the Berkely Lightning Rods.The orange and black ones are really good rods and they run around 50 bucks.


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

I like the CarbonLite rigs, I have two CarbonLite reels and a CarbonLite casting rod and spinning rod. I also have a BPS Extreme baitcaster combo which has turned out to be a pretty decent rig. I prefer the CL because it's noticably lighter. 
The Pro Qualifer that Alex mentioned has gotten good reviews also. I can't speak from experience on that particular reel but I don't think you can really go wrong with any of the three.
P.S.
I replaced a St. Croix that had broken with the CL spinning rod I have found that it feels less "tip heavy", more balanced and lighter overall than the St. Croix.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

hows everyone feel about an ugly stick :/


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

stuckinthetrees said:


> hows everyone feel about an ugly stick :/


Indestructible rods that come at a great price. I even use one of there lightest rods to catch catfish on and i love it. We own about 8 ugly sticks and catch catfish, crappie, reds, trout, and bass with them. Can't go wrong with an Ugly Stick! :thumbup:


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

I think I have a couple of Ugly Sticks as old as Moses and still as good as the day I bought them. They are my favorite.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

i actually have a ugly stick intercoastal with a spinning reel on it. i think it would be to get the same rod for a bait cast. just wanted a second opinion. what about the ugly stick striper rod? and a bass pro pro qualifier reel. i have a abu garcia 5500 but im not a big fan of it plus i wanna get a reel i can crank with my left hand.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Not a fan of ugly sticks durable yes, but as sensitive as a cain pole


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

fsu alex said:


> Not a fan of ugly sticks durable yes, but as sensitive as a cain pole


X2
I liked mine so much I gave them away.


----------



## reel em on in (Dec 29, 2011)

Durango best bang for your buck!


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

hows everyone feel about a shimano cumara rod. i got a good deal on one so i picked it up.


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

cumaras are sweet! As far as BPS reels i prefer the pro qualifier.


----------



## reel em on in (Dec 29, 2011)

yeah bobby you did get a good deal on it considering the cost of them anywhere else..

i picked up just an old pro tourney rod for $22 bucks new...i am more of a bream fisher lol but i think that was a decent price for the rod...gonna try it out soon! its a 6'6 med/hvy


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

the BPS Tourney specials are good as well, usually $39.99-$49.99 i love em, no complaints.


----------



## reel em on in (Dec 29, 2011)

wishin4bass2 said:


> the BPS Tourney specials are good as well, usually $39.99-$49.99 i love em, no complaints.


after fishing with it a few times i love it...one of the better fishing rods i have used..i like the grip on it


----------

